# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Squirrel Recipe

## NE Survival

Take a flat rock and put it in front of your fire. Wait until it is hot enough, they place squirrel on top of rock and place wild onions on top. Wait until fully cooked and enjoy.

----------


## hunter63

Have you tried this...?
Ever had one blow up on you?

Rocks in for or next to a fire don't get all the hot all the way thru.....just the part is close to the fire.
A green stick would work much better.

----------


## NE Survival

Its not meant to cook the rock, your supposed to cook the squirrel. The green stick would work too, but this is just one method.

----------


## NE Survival

I thank you for your input.

----------


## crashdive123

I'll echo the question ----- have you ever done this?

----------


## madmax

... and have you ever eaten roasted squirrel with no seasoning.


drive by

----------


## kyratshooter

Yep, needs garlic!

We normally do throw away the squirrel and eat the rock.

----------


## LowKey

Just make sure your green stick isn't buckthorn or witch hazel or black cherry....or any number of other things you don't want to be cooking into your hard won squirrel.

I prefer mine in a pot. With carrots and garlic and served over rice.

----------


## hunter63

> Take a flat rock and put it in front of your fire. Wait until it is hot enough, they place squirrel on top of rock and place wild onions on top. Wait until fully cooked and enjoy.


This may be a method....not really a recipe?

I will repeat the question....Have YOU ever done this......?
Or is this something you heard somewhere....saw a You tube or Bear vids...or read in "25 Famous survival hacks"?

I would guess you could "cook" a squirrel by laying on a rock , next to a fire, using radiant heat....as well as log, or even dirt...just throw in fire then scrape off burnt hair. 

Getting the rock "hot enough to cook on" will take some doing....plenty of time, fuel....and danger or exploding rocks 

As Max says, "... and have you ever eaten roasted squirrel with no seasoning?"


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Actually I prefer rabbit on a stick....several reasons.
You can kill them with a sling shot, throwing stick, or just a rock, as there are on the ground...and stop a lot...
....and they have shorter tails, so don't remind me of rat.

Lot was to do with "how hungry are you, what do you have to work with, with the least expense of resources......

Sorry, not buying it.

----------


## randyt

better off parboiling the bejeezes out of it in a billy.

----------


## randyt

I made a squirrel cooker out of a couple rods from a spool. If memory serves I think I may have posted a photo showing it. Montreal steak seasoning is pretty good sprinkled on roast squirrel.

----------


## kyratshooter

I have a copper billy can sized specifically to hold a squirrel.  I did cook a duck in it once down in Alabama but that was an emergency.   Poor thing flew into camp and committed suicide and we were forced to cook it before it went bad.   

Also have a big Iron fork I forged to spear the squirrel and roast it over the fire.  I used to make and sell them, the forks not the squirrels.

----------


## madmax

I shot a squirrel when I was about 8.  Cooked it over flames.  It was horrible.  I chewed that thing to death.  God I can still taste it.

Learned to bake that booger nice.

----------


## randyt

I boil my squirrel the same way as I prepare kidney, I boil the pizz out of it. And then there is fried squirrel brains.

----------


## hunter63

> I boil my squirrel the same way as I prepare kidney, I boil the pizz out of it. And then there is fried squirrel brains.


Sorry...but liver *needs* to be pizzed on.....to get rid of the taste of the onions ....LOL

----------


## madmax

What a thread hijack .

----------


## randyt

may I suggest wild leeks or ramps...

----------


## hunter63

> I have a copper billy can sized specifically to hold a squirrel.  I did cook a duck in it once down in Alabama but that was an emergency.   Poor thing flew into camp and committed suicide and we were forced to cook it before it went bad.   
> 
> Also have a big Iron fork I forged to spear the squirrel and roast it over the fire.  I used to make and sell them, the forks not the squirrels.


Have used on like this at rondy.......mostly the kids making hot dogs as a snack...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Back to the OP.....squirrel on a rock....seems these guys are trying it at least....but also seems to not be getting done...and cut the meat off the bone....on a piece of flat slate...
Don't see a lot of lip smacking.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmRSAZ2SaP0

----------


## tundrabadger

Y'know, I do a fair bit of cooking.  If I can offer you  some free advice, recipes are usually more than "you take a squirrel and, like,  cook it".  You  couldn't call that a recipe in the traditional sense.

----------


## M118LR

Didn't we have a squirrel recipe thread? 
http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,squirrel,FF.html
That's about 95 different squirrel recipes on just one cooking site.

----------


## hunter63

> Didn't we have a squirrel recipe thread? 
> http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,squirrel,FF.html
> That's about 95 different squirrel recipes on just one cooking site.


Yeah, had a couple ....but was kinda waiting on some new twist.....
One...
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...quirrel+Recipe

----------


## LowKey

squirrel dinner with rock fireworks will sure add a new twist.

----------


## hunter63

They can blow up from the trpped water/moisture... turning to steam.

Nothing beats a can of cherry pie filling, unopened being tossed into the fire....at night...
Then when it explodes and hot cherries and juice go flying everywhere...hard to tell what was cherries,... and what was blood.
Goes onto the....."Never gonna do that again"...List.

So I don't throw rock into a fire to get hot enough to cook on.....fire ring maybe....fire.....No.

----------


## Antonyraison

if I know anything about wild meat such as squirrel, We dont really have wild squirrels in Southern Africa, but we have Rock dassie, and other type of large rodents...
you gotta cook the heck out of it, boiling likely the better way... or well well well cooked on a spit...  the hot rock method likely wont cook it well enough.... next also be very careful with your rocks man, any rock with some moisture trapped in side, or air pockets, likely to explode like a grenade.

----------


## hunter63

I would think being in South Africa......y'all already know about this standard.
This version....from:

http://www.dailyvowelmovements.com/2...cipe-joke.html


Elephant Stew

1 medium sized elephant (African are best)
500 bushels potatoes
200 bushels carrots
100 kilogram tomatoes
2 wheelbarrows onions (heaped)
100 kilogram salt
100 kilogram pepper
10 liter vinegar
1500 gallons brown gravy
3000 sprigs parsley
2 small rabbits

Cut elephant into bite sized pieces(this will take about 2 months). 
Cut vegetables into cubes (another 2 months). 
Place meat in pan, cover with the brown gravy and simmer for 4 weeks.
Add the salt and pepper to taste.
When the meat is tender, add the vegetables. Simmer for another 4 weeks.
Garnish with parsley.

This will serve 3800 people.....
But if more are expected, add the 2 small rabbits.

This is optional, as many people dislike finding hares in their stew.

----------


## kyratshooter

Well, one thing this thread has exposed is the lack of knowledge of granny's squirrel and dumplings recipe, or her fried squirrel and mashed potatoes with gravy, turnip greens and biscuits meal. 

The general consensus that squirrel is not fit to eat and might be dangerous to human consumption is just the result of "rock cooking" and "green stick roasting" too many tree rats without proper treatment or seasoning.

----------


## madmax

The crockpot (or DO) is your fiend.

----------


## Antonyraison

> I would think being in South Africa......y'all already know about this standard.
> This version....from:
> 
> http://www.dailyvowelmovements.com/2...cipe-joke.html
> 
> 
> Elephant Stew
> 
> 1 medium sized elephant (African are best)
> ...


Hahah hahahaha awesome one

----------


## hunter63

Oh sure....another "all you have to do is....use Grannies recipe.....and it's good"
Where have I heard that lately....LOL




> Well, one thing this thread has exposed is the lack of knowledge of granny's squirrel and dumplings recipe, or her fried squirrel and mashed potatoes with gravy, turnip greens and biscuits meal. 
> 
> The general consensus that squirrel is not fit to eat and might be dangerous to human consumption is just the result of "rock cooking" and "green stick roasting" too many tree rats without proper treatment or seasoning.


Correct......that seem to be the drift...But

So all you have to do is......
.....parboil and cook your squirrel with sauerkraut and those dumplings....
Or bake in pan with rice, and onion soup... w/ biscuits .

----------


## kyratshooter

The thing is that proper tree rat preparation in the farm house kitchen is much different from "rock baking" or "green stick roasting" and renders a different product.

It does involve scorching all the escaped hair off, soaking in brine overnight, flour and spice coating and cooking in a deep skillet full of bacon grease. 

The gravy is then made using the fry grease and a bit of flour, followed by dilution with raw milk just harvested from the cow.

You are on your own with the biscuits, mashed 'tatters and turnip greens. 

Now tree rat harvested in a survival situation and roasted on a stick may well be tough and chewy, half burnt, full of #5 shot and generally unacceptable if served by a 5 star eatery, but it will still win my vote over the bugs, grubs, worms and elephant poop eaten by many of our TV and You-tube presenters.

As for me, here in the wilds of Kentucky, I will wait for dark and follow the orange glow to the golden arches, order a burger and call home for someone to pick me up and help find my lost truck.

----------


## Old Professor

alright, time to get serious! ---This is my preferred method of cooking any rodent (ground hog, tree rat, beaver , muskrat, ect. )   Take and thinly slice two large onions ) I like white onions). In the mean time, rinse and drain one or two jars/bags of sour kraut in a collender or strainer. Boil a tea kettle of water, pour boiling water over sour kraut and let drain. Take about a 1/4 # of butter and melt in a large skillet. add the sliced onion and sauté until it starts to brown. push onions to the side of the skillet, add drained sour kraut and brown, mixing in the onion as you brown the kraut. salt and pepper to taste. ( I used smoked herbed sea salt on this last effort - great flavor!)  Meanwhile, cut up the meat as desired. place meat in crock pot. ( I added a large handful of dried cranberries to the last effort, got lots of favorable comments on the taste.) Cover the meat with the sour kraut/ onion mixture,  Cover and let cook all day on low setting or 3 to 4 hrs on high.   I usually serve this over mashed potatoes.

----------


## madmax

THAT! is a recipe.

----------


## hunter63

That sure is a recipe.........and nary a "All you have to do, is...."
Sounds great.
Rep sent....

----------


## kyratshooter

Sounds like a good general purpose "whatever meat you have from rodent to reptile" recipe to me.

You are not going to taste anything but the kraut and onions!

----------


## LowKey

But I'm out here in the deep dark forest. Where do I plug in this crockpot thingy?

----------


## hunter63

> But I'm out here in the deep dark forest. Where do I plug in this crockpot thingy?


Currant bush....Duh.
One of our hunting group plugged in his hairdryer.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Currant bush....Duh.
> One of our hunting group plugged in his hairdryer.


Had one of those at a campground once.  It grew out of the ground next to the water faucet and we plugged the camper into it.

----------


## hayshaker

try finding the hunters game cook book by jacqueline knight.
or go to' mountian-breeze.com for game recipies.
and remember to put jelly and butter on yor grits yum.

----------

